# Ka24e rebuild slow cranking



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys I just got done with a rebuild on my ka24e. And it will not start. It cranks very slow, like dead battery. I charged battery and have even left charger on it and it still has a very weak slow crank. The crank sound changes, sometimes high then like mid sound from high crank then even a low sound crank. My starter is extremely hot, and cable connected to battery has some heat to it. Any ideals? I tried putting some oil on top of the pistons, crank was slightly faster, but even when cranking with plug out it is slow.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Can they ignition timing be too far advanced? Are the battery cables and their connections in good shape? Any chance the starter is bad?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So I bought new cable for the starter cleaned all my ground wires, now I have no power inside for ignition, headlights,dome, dash light work. But no engine related lights come on. So I checked ecu and it has no power. Only 2 pin outs have 12v and rest I get continuity light. I open the ecu box up and see a burnt spot









So is ecu burnt out? And if it is what would be causing the pinouts not to have power? By the battery the big harness plug has power on all pins but the 2 top outer pins. One is black/pink strip which goes to the starter solenoid. 

Im about to explode, my luck is at rock bottom, I actually hit the lottery though the other day! when I was driving down the road a tree limb log fell on top on my new truck. 










How is lucky is that? Now my rebuild is screwing me, Jeez


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yup. She's "burnt up." Circuit Board Medics can probably repair the board, but something obviously caused a short circuit somewhere. Any chance you reverse-jumped the battery by accident? As far as the loss of power, I would suspect one of the fusible links is burnt out.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

My friend spark the hot wire I had in the fuse link on the battery yesterday, but before that happen I didn't have power when flipping the key. Only thing I did was strip the wire harness wrap and took the starter cable off and replaced it. I inspect the wires don't see any breaks any where.. but still trying to find out why have no power on anything but headlights. 

So I checked my fuse able links and have power going through them. I also checked all relays. They all had 0.5 to 0.6 resistance on them. Are they ok? My fuse box inside the truck only has power on the bottom roll. The top roll is dead









So on the relay 1 and 2,I have to apply hot and ground to those. To make 3 and 4 connect. So should 1 and 2 have power in the relay slot in the box? Cause it doesn't.(1 and 2 are the spaced out pins) 









But 3 and 4 have 12.8 volts on the slots in the relay box and fuse box inside.









The big plug here by the battery has no power on it, nor ecu plug.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Bump, if anyone has any ideals I'm open to them. I cleaned up the burnt spot and solder my ecu up. But I'm still not get any power to ecu harness plug, top part of fuse block has no power but bottom roll does. No power in the ignition switch wires. 

I jumpped 3 and 5 on the relay for the ecu, Ecu powered up but still got nothing from ignition wires or top roll on fuse panel. I tried bypassing fusible link, still got nothing. 

Does this truck have a main fuse other then the links? Or could be possibly the diodes are shot? I read some post of people saying the back of fuse panel had a circuit breaker. I check but only see wires plugged into the block. I see a blue box with a plug in it., on top of the wire harness plug by the clutch pedal, im assuming this has the diodes in it. 

Also going back to the top of the engine, there is a brown box under the wiper motor with a harness plug in it. What's is it for. 

This electrical problem is causing me to lose sleep, I can't stand not being able to figure it out, and to work on this engine for roughly a year to rebuild as money permitted me to, and now I can't even try to start it. I got figure this out!!!


----------

